# Sanyo DP50749 50" plasma video artifact issues



## jivetrky (May 9, 2011)

The inlaws gave me this TV because it was "broken". So I'm trying to see if I can fix it for cheap and have a decent second HDTV in the house.

The problem doesn't seem to show up in any of the TV's menu systems. Although I never saw them before so I couldn't say with 100% certainty; it's possible maybe colors are off or something, but there doesn't seem to be any strange artifacts like there is with media content.


It seems that when there isn't a lot going on in the video it's not really noticable. For instance, I hooked my Popcorn Hour player to it. When the PCH goes into screen saver it has two boxes that bounce around the black screen. These look perfectly fine when they are displayed. But the still screen of any PCH menu's does show the problem.

There is an option to display an HD picture that is built into the set. And this also displays the same problem.

I've tried all HDMI inputs as well as one component and one composite input, they all show the same problem.

I've taken some pictures to better show the problem. They can't fully capture it as I don't have a great camera, but they give a good idea.


Link to Imageshack.us album with a few pictures in which you can see the effect:
http://img806.imageshack.us/g/img1795s.jpg/


I have next to zero knowledge of the inner workings, but if I had to guess I would say it seems like a video processor problem. I have found that there are some affordable parts on ebay for this TV, but I need to know which one I would need.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

To post links, pictures, etc. you need 5 posts. You can pad some posts here. It can take an hour or more afterwards for your privileges to take effect. :T

You may want to downsize those images and maybe zoom in on what you are talking about.


----------



## jivetrky (May 9, 2011)

Thank you, I am now able to post the link to the album. I've updated the OP with that link.

Thank you!


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

jivetrky said:


> Thank you, I am now able to post the link to the album. I've updated the OP with that link.
> 
> Thank you!


I had one of these with an artifact issue but mine were not the same and mine ended up needed a logic board. I found the board on ebay cheap and replaced it and the tv works great. If your menu's look fine I am wondering if its something to do with the main input board. I wish you would of taken some photos of the menu's too. It also could be in the y sus. http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LG-EBR56396...786?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3362811cd2 There are to many things it could be. 

This link here http://cgi.ebay.com/Zenith-Z50PJ240...000?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c2ab0028 . The seller says they also have a full set of boards for the sanyo so you would have to email them. Not sure how much he would want. Then you could sell off all the parts you didn't need. get most of your money back. Try one at a time until it looks normal. 

the link below is from when i had


http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-repair-maintenance/32325-sanyo-dp50749-atifact-issue.html


----------

